# Dust collection base for pc 690 series routers



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

Does anyone make a dust collection base for PC 690 series routers? I found this:

http://www.mikestools.com/39690-Porter-Cable-Router-Dust-Collector.aspx

but it has been discontinued. IMO the design wasn't all that swift to start out. Alternatively, has anyone got a design for a shop made dust collection base they could post?
Thanks,
rstermer


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I believe I saw one in a magazine to make. I'll look around, but if someone has an idea, let it fly.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rstermer

You know me , if you can't find one make one,,,, 

I have make 3 of them ,, one of them I used a plastic jar ,cut off the top part of the jar...and so on, one I used a Freud pickup and drilled a hole or two in it, and the other one I used the Craftsman pickup and the same just drilled a hole or two in the base plate to hold..

I think you can see a picture of them in My Gallery.. 
=================
Hi I didn't think is was fair to make you dig for them so I got the cam. out and took a snapshot or two of them...

The cheapest one to make is the Lo-Jack one ,, it cost about 20 cents just the price of the screws to mount it..
It's made from a broacher holder ,you will see all over the place ,most of them go into the trash can but I did ask the guy if I could have it and said sure.. 

Two screws and a bit of cutting and a block of wood and you have one for almost free ..

The other ones in the snapshots you can pickup as replacement parts...if you don't want to make your own...

Hi rstermer
If you still want the PC made one here's link, they still may have one but b/4 you buy it read the review on it...
http://www.google.com/products?hl=en&q=39690+Porter-Cable+Router+Dust+Collector&um=1&ie=UTF-8
Review ▼
http://newsgroups.derkeiler.com/Archive/Rec/rec.woodworking/2007-04/msg03586.html

=========
===========



rstermer said:


> Does anyone make a dust collection base for PC 690 series routers? I found this:
> 
> http://www.mikestools.com/39690-Porter-Cable-Router-Dust-Collector.aspx
> 
> ...


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

WoW!! This post came along at a good time. I've been thinking about a setup like this for my 690, but as usual, you have the ideas, and the pics to back them up!! 

How did you fasten the collector to the base? Existing holes, or did you drill new ones? I was thinking of a larger baseplate with the dust port attached to it but I was thinking it would get in the way. Yours mounted above the baseplate makes more sense.

And, I'll ask first... is that an air operated router in pic #2? How much air does it require?

Brian


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi BrianS

The holes are a default item in all PC690, they are taped at 10-24 thread size...I use a Allen cap screw that's 1 3/8" long and a the small head diam. so I a get a Allen hex key right in the hole for easy and quick install ...


The air router works from 20lbs to 150lbs psi...I have a small air valve on the line so I can use it like a speed control device...it's very light and works great as a trim router and other jobs like milling off the tang from the T & G router jobs...with a trim bit...


========






BrianS said:


> WoW!! This post came along at a good time. I've been thinking about a setup like this for my 690, but as usual, you have the ideas, and the pics to back them up!!
> 
> How did you fasten the collector to the base? Existing holes, or did you drill new ones? I was thinking of a larger baseplate with the dust port attached to it but I was thinking it would get in the way. Yours mounted above the baseplate makes more sense.
> 
> ...


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi rstermer
> 
> You know me , if you can't find one make one,,,,
> 
> ...


Bobj3- Thank you for the snapshots. I went to look in your gallery for the bases and pretty quickly got distracted. I felt like a kid let loose in a sporting goods store with a blank check. I think you have the material for 10 or 20 books there on all aspects of jigs and fixtures. I once went into a store and they had a sign by the register that said "if we don't have it, you don't need it" and that's kind of the way I feel about your gallery, if it's not already in there then it's really not necessary. Anyway, thanks again for the info. Do you have an opinion as to which of the store bought bases works the best?
rstermer


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI rstermer

Thanks 

" which of the store bought bases works the best? "

Well if I had to pick I would say the one for the Craftsman, it's flat so to speak and it's smaller than the others, it comes with 2 ears that can be used to screw/hold it down in place..
It's always a drag to use a vac pickup ,you need to drag the hose with the router so to say the smaller the better to a point...the Sears one is a bit light duty but this can be over come by adding some 1/8" plastic to it...and then it will be 1/4" thick...

The snapshot didn't show the add on and the way it's mounted to the PC ,if you want a shot of that just ask and I will post one...
By the way the vac pickup came with the Craftsman 17543 combo kit from Sears...I have not looked up the price for it but I'm sure it's less than 3.oo dollars...and it can be ordered on line...the only way to buy stuff now days with the price of gas...

========

Part number #71
# 3121599000 Vaccum adapter at $2.16

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/retrieveSubComponentPartsAction.action?diagramPageId=00003&componentDescription=PLUNGE%20BASE&documentId=50030388&modelNumber=32017543&productCategoryId=0740000&brandId=0247&modelName=ROUTER&backToLink=Return%20to%20Sub%20Components

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...me=ROUTER&backToLink=Return to Sub Components
============

Below you will see the Craftsman Vac. Pickup mounted to the PC router,you will need to make a small offset leg bracket for one side of the pickup, I used some old computer frame bracket stock,but it can be anything you have in the shop..

===========

==========


----------

